# JL/AW Collection Value



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello All,
 Sadly, I must part with my Slot Car Collection. My daughter is heading off to college and the FASA didn't help at all. I would like to enlist your help to determine a fair price for my JL/AW collection. Please visit this link and take a look. 

http://home.comcast.net/~pat.travis/site/?/page/Johnny_Lightning_Slotcar_Collection_For_Sale/ 

The MotorCity AutoFest White Lightning and regular are #1ofX. Plus there is an extra regular edition.

Please post any questions. Thanks for your help!

Pat


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

price for complete collection?


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Yes, I would prefer to sale the whole thing at once.


----------



## jamie6799588 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahhhh...wow!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I counted 265 cars in the pictures. $6,625.00 for all. That's an average of $25.00 per car. Now this is just my opinion. Good luck, I hope you can get it. Randy.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I was thinking more like $18 per car. So $4770 total. Just my opinion. Good luck. Sometimes I begin to think of what my collection is worth and then I quickly snap out of it before I know the answer. That would ruin everything.:tongue:


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Just being realistic and playing Devils advocate here but,

I see a lot of those same cars at the slot shows still that many of the dealers are still carrying around from old stock selling for $10-$15 on average.

I think $10-$15 a piece would be realistic.

You have to consider the economy also and there are a lot less people with disposable income around currently then there was in the past.

You will have to find the right person to buy it from you in one lot that has that kind of cash to plunk down at once for them..

If you break the lot up you probably could get more per car then selling it as one whole lot but it will take more effort to do so......

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Your right Wayne, at this past weekends show, there were a lot of those cars for 3 for $25. But there are those others that you rarely see that some people might pay ludicrous $$$ for. I find that the most important thing with my collection is that I run every single one of them, no shelf queens like when I was a kid. Looking back I laugh at me protecting my favorites instead of running them!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Comments and suggestions from a Hutt*

I agree with Wayne. I have recently seen large groups of attractive cars go for an average of less than $10 per car because the total for the sale was over $1K. The seller got a big chunk of change at one time. But they also got maybe half of what indiviual cars would have sold for. Most of the ebay and all of the PayPal fees are based on the amount of the sale so you don't save anything but time when you throw down the whole lot at on shot. :freak:

My oldest daughter is a sophomore in college and my youngest is a sophomore in high school so I really understand your cash requirements. I would strongly suggest that you list the cars in single auctions. Put in 10 to 20 per Saturday on a consistent basis. Put in a beginning price that you can live with if that is all you get. That may rob you from early bids you'd get from starting at 99 cents but the real action often happens in the last half an hour anyway. And you don't get stuck with a car selling for $3 or $4. I have picked up some cars at insanely low prices this year. Wayne is dead on about more people needing money than those that can spend it on hobbies. Some of our H members have been on the selling end of 1/2, 1/3 or even 1/4 of reasonable price sales. 

Another solution would be to list our cars in the Swap and Sell section. Again, list 10 or so per week and set a price along Wayne's level. Some of your cars are less common so price those higher. Take a couple of hours and look through past posts in the Swap and Sell section to get a feel for what the HT market will pony up. Save the Ebay listing/selling fees in this scenario and that will save a couple of bucks per car. We all look for bargains ut most of us pay retail to support the local shop or to help out a fellow HT member.

Good luck with the sales and with the reasons your selling them. :wave:

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat:


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey GearHead!

I agree.

I run all my cars!

No shelf queens in my collection either!

So as far as collector prices go I could care less if they want to pay ridiculous prices to just set cars on shelves to look at! LOL!!!!!

In this guys collection he has pictured there are some cars that are more desirable then others that are very common.

Like you said I've seen some of these more common cars sell for under $10 at the shows as low as $6-$7 each at times.

It just depends what the economy will bring at the current time and how many dealers are trying to move the same cars at the shows.

I wish the guy good luck.

Its a flip of the coin......

If you sell them seperately you may make more per car based off the more desirable cars but you may end up with a cherry picked collection of the good cars being sold leaving you with all undesirable common ones but trying to find a buyer for the lump sum will be hard also.

I say keep them, play with them and run the wheels off them and have a great time!!!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

1 vote for shelf queens !!! 
Really though your better off listing them one at a time on the bay.
The way I do it is photo's then in the shipping box they go right away. This keeps me from going nuts on the days after the auction ends. Also make sure to list only a few rare ones at a time and list at the same time every week till your done.Do this to keep people watching your auctions.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, to afxcrazy you must listen. Or doomed you will be.:freak:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

While some cars will sell for more than their original MSRP (the JL series 1 cars and series 5 Boss Mustangs come to mind), almost all of the cars will sell for (much?) less than their MSRP. When you figure that many (most?) new JLs and/or AWs may sell for less than $10 a piece, you are going to get less than that, per car, when you sell.

You can probably get $50-$60 for a set of 5 cars if there is one desireable car in the bunch. Otherwise, you are looking at only about $8 a car, possibly less, especially if you sell them as one giant lot.

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Or you can really get crazy and break the common cars down for parts and sell those... but that woud be a MAJOR effort


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*My $.02 for what it's worth..*

OK, here is my advise for what it's worth.. 

1. If you can avoid the sale I would. This is a comprehensive collection and down the road as a whole it will appreciate some in value. If you check the AW site now, there are still quite a few of these cars available. It's going to be a hard sell now when the majority of the items are still all over the Bay and AW's site.

2. The economy stinks right now. Prices of slots on the Bay are selling for less now than they were 2 months ago. More people with less disposible play money = lower values and less likelyhood of a sale, especially a major sale like an entire collection.

3. The slot season is over... The birds are singing, the trees swaying, the flowers blooming. Once it's warm out the interest in slots wanes. If you must sell, wait until late fall if at all possible. The majority of new sellers on the Bay now do not realize this.. I found out the hard way last year as I bought high in the winter and ultimately ended up selling low in the summer.. (not a great business plan). 

4. Selling as an entire lot you will lose money. If you do snag a buyer, you can rest assured he will divide up your sale and resell all or most of it. Selling now will simply inflate his profits. It's a ton more work to list them one or two cars at a time, but in the long run you will come out way ahead. 

5. Ok, I'm listing my cars separate... some just won't sell.. Some cars are a hard sell. The blazers, the studes, the sand vans, etc. were not very popular models, and AW is still trying to unload them. Seperate body from chassis on them and sell the chassis in lots of 3-5. Sell the bodies in one big lot just to dump them. Plan on +/-2.00 a pop for the dogs.. 

These are my suggestions. You know your situation better than any of us. I wish you luck on this adventure and nothing but the best for you and yours. :wave:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wise in the ways of the Slot Force SCMan is. Good council he offers you. More money later you will make. Listen to him you must. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very poetic Russ!! :lol:


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your advise and comments. I think I am going to hold off for a while on selling these and follow your advise. I'll wait to see what the Prez does for the economy then take a fresh look at things in the Fall as suggested by slotcarman12078. I'll keep the cars listed at the link http://home.comcast.net/~pat.travis/ if anyone hears of someone that is interested. I am also going to place photos of my AFX collection which I will offer for sell when the time is right. 

Thanks again!
Pat


----------

